

Key slides from Winston Churchill's war time speeches - codedivine
http://blog.jgc.org/2011/09/key-slides-from-winston-churchills-war.html

======
jparise
This is reminiscent of Peter Norvig's Gettysburg Address Powerpoint
presentation (<http://norvig.com/Gettysburg/>).

------
Game_Ender
I wish the defense and corporate sector wasn't so enamored with conveying
information through slide based presentations. I do my best to create short
(1-3 pages) technical reports with informative graphics.

------
mfringel
The good news about PowerPoint is that you start from nothing and have a slide
presentation in five minutes.

The bad news is roughly the same.

------
zeteo
Politicians still don't use slides. It would be more interesting to retrieve
an actual business presentation from the 1940s.

